# unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address

## dylan_stark

As of recent I'm getting this in my logs. I can still work with the machine but after a while it locks up (few hours, or even days). I did a memtest but everything seamed fine. Does anyone have some idea about this?

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423000   ebx: 0000ed62   ecx: 00000010   edx: c4ca0000

esi: c4ca1f14   edi: c4ca0000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: c4ca1eb8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process khelper (pid: 31819, ti=c4ca0000 task=d5026530 task.ti=c4ca0000)

Stack: c4ca1f14 dffa05ec 00000005 08a055c9 c4ca1f07 0000ed62 c4ca1f14 dffa05ec

       db947a30 c015556c db947a30 db947a30 c4ca0000 c0172e96 c4ca1f07 0000000d

       c038aabf 00007c4c c4ca0000 332645c2 30323831 cec96200 cec96350 08a055c9

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c01125bd>] do_wait+0x75a/0xa2c

 [<c0100b16>] kernel_thread+0x8a/0x92

 [<c010d6e6>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xc

 [<c01128c0>] sys_wait4+0x31/0x34

 [<c011c121>] wait_for_helper+0x4c/0x75

 [<c011c0d5>] wait_for_helper+0x0/0x75

 [<c010278f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:c4ca1eb8

note: khelper[31819] exited with preempt_count 1

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423004   ebx: 0000ee9c   ecx: 00000010   edx: c354c000

esi: c354df4c   edi: c354c000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: c354def0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process kio_pop3 (pid: 647, ti=c354c000 task=d5026530 task.ti=c354c000)

Stack: c354df4c dffa05ec 00000003 00134c55 c354df3f 0000ee9c c354df4c dffa05ec

       d5026530 c015556c d5026530 cfb11ab0 c354c000 c0172e96 c354df3f 0000000d

       c038aabf 00000287 c012b1c4 36026530 00003734 00000000 d5026664 00134c55

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c012b1c4>] handle_IRQ_event+0x1a/0x3f

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c0112f8c>] do_exit+0x63d/0x6d1

 [<c01130ab>] complete_and_exit+0x0/0x13

 [<c01024f6>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:c354def0

Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#3]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423000   ebx: 0000f468   ecx: 00000010   edx: cf6f6000

esi: cf6f7eec   edi: cf6f6000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: cf6f7e90

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0033  ss: 0068

Process httpd (pid: 3214, ti=cf6f6000 task=ca128ab0 task.ti=cf6f6000)

Stack: cf6f7eec dffa05ec 00000005 08a055c9 cf6f7edf 0000f468 cf6f7eec dffa05ec

       dfe06a30 c015556c dfe06a30 dfe06a30 cf6f6000 c0172e96 cf6f7edf 0000000d

       c038aabf 00007c4c 0000000f 33db53c6 30323831 d3d3e600 d3d3e7d0 08a055c9

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c01125bd>] do_wait+0x75a/0xa2c

 [<c0118d14>] sys_kill+0x109/0x12b

 [<c010d6e6>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xc

 [<c01128c0>] sys_wait4+0x31/0x34

 [<c01128ea>] sys_waitpid+0x27/0x2b

 [<c010248e>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

 [<c0310000>] inet_diag_dump+0x36c/0x7a8

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:cf6f7e90

note: httpd[3214] exited with preempt_count 1

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#4]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423004   ebx: 0000f468   ecx: 00000010   edx: c4504000

esi: c4505f7c   edi: c4504000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: c4505f20

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process khelper (pid: 647, ti=c4504000 task=c4b25570 task.ti=c4504000)

Stack: c4505f7c dffa05ec 00000003 00134c55 c4505f6f 0000f468 c4505f7c dffa05ec

       c4b25570 c015556c c4b25570 c4b25570 c4504000 c0172e96 c4505f6f 0000000d

       c038aabf 00000287 00000096 360034a9 00003734 cec96c80 cec96dd0 00134c55

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c0112f8c>] do_exit+0x63d/0x6d1

 [<c011c0d5>] wait_for_helper+0x0/0x75

 [<c0102795>] kernel_thread_helper+0xd/0x10

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:c4505f20

Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#5]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423000   ebx: 0000f7a6   ecx: 00000010   edx: c9650000

esi: c9651f14   edi: c9650000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: c9651eb8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process khelper (pid: 31819, ti=c9650000 task=d6fdba70 task.ti=c9650000)

Stack: c9651f14 dffa05ec 00000005 08a055c9 c9651f07 0000f7a6 c9651f14 dffa05ec

       dfefcab0 c015556c dfefcab0 dfefcab0 c9650000 c0172e96 c9651f07 0000000d

       c038aabf 00007c4c c9650000 3326880b 30323831 c7f51000 c7f51210 08a055c9

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c01125bd>] do_wait+0x75a/0xa2c

 [<c0100b16>] kernel_thread+0x8a/0x92

 [<c010d6e6>] default_wake_function+0x0/0xc

 [<c01128c0>] sys_wait4+0x31/0x34

 [<c011c121>] wait_for_helper+0x4c/0x75

 [<c011c0d5>] wait_for_helper+0x0/0x75

 [<c010278f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:c9651eb8

note: khelper[31819] exited with preempt_count 1

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00afafaf

 printing eip:

c015551c

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#6]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: w83627hf hwmon_vid eeprom ipt_REJECT xt_tcpudp nf_conntrack_ipv4 xt_state iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables nf_conntrack_ftp nf_conntrack snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus i2c_i801

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015551c>]    Tainted: P       VLI

EFLAGS: 00210206   (2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #4)

EIP is at __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123

eax: c1423004   ebx: 0000f924   ecx: 00000010   edx: c7816000

esi: c7817f4c   edi: c7816000   ebp: 00afafaf   esp: c7817ef0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Process gkrellm (pid: 647, ti=c7816000 task=d3f050b0 task.ti=c7816000)

Stack: c7817f4c dffa05ec 00000003 00134c55 c7817f3f 0000f924 c7817f4c dffa05ec

       d3f050b0 c015556c d3f050b0 dfe09a70 c7816000 c0172e96 c7817f3f 0000000d

       c038aabf 00000287 de83a580 36f050b0 00003734 00000000 d3f051e4 00134c55

Call Trace:

 [<c015556c>] d_lookup+0x16/0x31

 [<c0172e96>] proc_flush_task+0x4c/0x20a

 [<c0111e29>] release_task+0x265/0x29f

 [<c0112f8c>] do_exit+0x63d/0x6d1

 [<c01130ab>] complete_and_exit+0x0/0x13

 [<c01024f6>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 =======================

Code: 00 e0 ff ff ff 48 14 8b 40 08 a8 08 74 37 e8 79 03 1c 00 eb 30 ff 4f 14 8b 47 08 a8 08 74 05 e8 68 03 1c 00 8b 6d 00 85 ed 74 18 <8b> 45 00 0f 18 00 90 8d 5d f4 8b 4c 24 0c 39 4b 18 75 e6 e9 64

EIP: [<c015551c>] __d_lookup+0xe9/0x123 SS:ESP 0068:c7817ef0

Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
```

----------

## Hu

Does the problem persist if you do not use the proprietary driver?

----------

## dylan_stark

You mean Nvidia? Haven't tried. Will do. 

Thou I need proprietary drivers...   :Sad: 

----------

## dylan_stark

Hm, it is not Nvidia driver. And it is not memory. Checked both.

----------

